# Tabelle unten ausrichten



## Dragen (18. April 2005)

Ich möchte am unteren Rand des Bildes eine Tabelle haben (zentriert). Ich hab aber keine Ahnung, wie ich das machen soll.

```
<TABLE CellSPACING="0" ALIGN="CENTER" VALIGN="BOTTOM" BORDER="0">
<TR>
<TD WIDTH="680" HEIGHT="49" STYLE="BACKGROUND:URL(bottom.gif)"><TD>
</TR>
</TABLE>
```


----------



## mov (18. April 2005)

Wenn die Tabelle unterhalb vom Bild sein soll musst du beide auch trennen. 


```
<div style:"vertical-align:bottom;">
<img src:"ich_bin_das_bildchen.jpg>
<br>
<TABLE CellSPACING="0" ALIGN="CENTER" VALIGN="BOTTOM" BORDER="0">
<TR>
<TD WIDTH="680" HEIGHT="49" STYLE="BACKGROUND:URL(bottom.gif)"><TD>
</TR>
</TABLE><div>
```


----------



## Dragen (18. April 2005)

Naja, du hast mich falsch verstanden. Mit Bild meine ich eigentlich die ganze Seite.
Also: Die Tabelle soll ganz unten auf der Seite sein.


----------

